# Smokin' deal on Southern Pride SC-200



## makeminemeat (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi there.

I haven't posted in a long time but, I have been watching and learning and putting all the good info to use.

I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a Southern Pride SC-200 commercial rig.

These things are quite expensive here in Canada and I got one at a farm auction for $500.

I can't believe my luck and was wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to use one or see one being used.

Any info on someones experience with one would be great.

Now I will start a brisket in the old smoker while I wait for the electrician.

Thanks


----------



## frosty (Sep 6, 2012)

Now that is a great find.  I know it will look great in the collection!  Lots of good product to come.


----------



## bbqcanuck (Sep 6, 2012)

I have purchased the same smoker from Southern Pride new.  I certainly wish I saw that deal - great for you.  I am still practicing on this smoker but so far it has been as easy as operating a microwave oven.  So far I have only smoked ribs and some sirloin roasts.  The tries I have done so far turned out pretty good but not what I consider perfect - as I will be selling to the public.  You can get the SP recipe booklet online for this model at Southern Prides website.  I have been following the recipes but find I need to tweek to get the results that I want. 

When I smoked back ribs I found if I put a small pan of liquid (I used beer) in the smoke to give it moisture inside.  I filled the smoke box full which I found was really good smoke throughout the process.  I found it was better to wrap the ribs in foil after cooking and let the juices settle.  They did turn out very tender but they needed to crisp up some on the outside.  Putting them on a grill would help them, but I do not have a grill at the take out.  Next time I am doing the wrapping in foil for an hour then take them out of the foil and finish off with BBQ sauce the last hour.  I bought some real cheap outside round roast (1.99 lb) so I threw them in also.  I cooked to rare and wrapped them in foil.  I sliced very thin and it was perfect for beef dips.  My next try will be the prime rib.

Let me know your results on what you are cooking - could save me some time perfecting what I am serving.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2012)

That is an awesome price - congrats


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 6, 2012)

Great buy! Congrats!


----------



## makeminemeat (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will keep you posted as to the results when I get the power hooked up.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 6, 2012)

MakeMineMeat said:


> Thanks guys. I will keep you posted as to the results when I get the power hooked up.


Post some pics, too! I'd like to see one of those in action.


----------



## roller (Sep 6, 2012)

Great score !


----------

